# Gigabyte Maya R9000Pro

## TheMole

Hi there,

The last few days I've been trying to install the ati firegl drivers for my brand new shiny radeon 9000pro card (powered by, not built by ati);

I have failed miserably  :Smile: 

I've got 2D and Xv working, but 3D seems to be a big problem.

I've tried everything: the ebuild, the ati rpm's, alien and tgz, ... I even changed the vendor id in my bios to make the drivers think it's a built by ati card. But to no avail...  :Sad: 

The problem seems to be that X can't load the GLcore module.

This is the relevant part of Xfree86.0.log ->

```

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module GLcore

(II) UnloadModule: "GLcore"

(II) UnloadModule: "glx"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (a required submodule could not be loaded, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1
```

and

```
(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) fglrx(0): initializing int10

(WW) fglrx(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "Radeon RV250 If (R9000)" (Chipset = 0x4966)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1458, PciSubDevice = 0x4010)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party grafics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd4000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xdd000000

(--) fglrx(0): ChipRevID = 0x00

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 65536 kByte (64-bit DDR SDRAM)

(EE) fglrx(0): board is third party board

(**) fglrx(0): Overlay disabled

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Display == Type 1

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a
```

and

```

(II) fglrx(0): UMM area:     0xd4500000 (size=0x03b00000)

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs XFree86 version: 4.2.x

(II) fglrx(0): detected XFree86 version: 4.2.0

(WW) fglrx(0): DRI initialization failed!

(II) fglrx(0): front buffer:   0xd4000000

(II) fglrx(0): offscreen:      0xd4300000

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xd4000000 FBMappedSize: 0x04000000

(==) fglrx(0): Write-combining range (0xd4000000,0x4000000)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1024,8191)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1024,768) (front color buffer - assumption)

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 768)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7415

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

```

Awaiting your great and luminous ideas,

Danny  :Smile: 

BTW: X 4.2.0, gentoo-source 2.4.19-r10, via kt133 chipset

----------

## pjp

Moved from Multimedia.

----------

